# Just passed my CCS exam. (Aug.30,2012)



## quicklearner (Sep 9, 2012)

Do anyone know of Companys hiring for entry-level CCS Coders who just graduated? I am trying to get my hands on experience to utilize my education.

I took a course from Memorial Hermane Hospital-Texas Medical Center
Life Flight Education Center. Where the tutor trained us in Surgical Coding.

Within a year I will be taking my CPC exam,and going back to that same course for ICD-10. I really want to get my foot in the door.

Yvette:


----------



## vbuzaite (Sep 11, 2012)

*question to your question*

Off topic question - when did u pass your ccs? just now in august 2012?
i took my ccs-p in july and still waiting for results because they are in Beta format- please fill me in?


----------



## ptrautner (Sep 11, 2012)

to both of you congrats on passing a hard exam...best advice i can give you since i am not from your area is network, you need to get your foot in the door, i started as a clerk and moved up....many places are going to be growing coders for the transition to icd 10 it would be easier to get you now than wait to the last minute to hire more staff. just my two cents...good luck
	
	



```
:)
```


----------



## ajkerr (Sep 11, 2012)

When I took my exam in May within 2-3 weeks I had my scores but I had to become a memeber of the AAPC and once I did that I was able to see my score then on the top left hand corner. You might want to email them through the website and see about your scores.


----------



## vbuzaite (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh so you passed CPC test not CCS from Ahima. I too have CPC credentials. I passed that August 11 th and now waiting on CCS-P results. Sorry but your post says CCS and thats what threw me off  you have 2 great organizations Aapc and Ahima. Congrats !


----------



## greene_sk@co.brown.wi.us (Sep 13, 2012)

I have taken the cpc 4 times I need help?


----------

